# DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everybody well the site will be up and running by the 2nd week of november :biggrin: if anybody need any parts get at me homies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would like to thank 1low64 for hooking me up homie cn not wait till the site is done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i love the logos for the shirts and the card can not wait to see the flyer


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

hook me up with some free parts


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

You used the wrong version...that one still has the sample stamp. :0 Unless you did that on purpose.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 14 2005, 04:02 AM~3998483
> *i would like to thank 1low64 for hooking me up homie cn not wait till the site is done  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i love the logos for the shirts and the card can not wait to see the flyer
> *



If you get me all the info I need...the flyer will be done today. The t-shirt design is also done too.  All thats left is the site. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

coool i will be home all night so lets do this homie just pm everything u need and i willl get it for you so we can get it done to homie


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool. I like the logo of the guy on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Oct 14 2005, 09:17 AM~3998927
> *You used the wrong version...that one still has the sample stamp.  :0 Unless you did that on purpose.
> *


i did it on purpose :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats what im talkin about.............. :biggrin: 

Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie get at me i need to talk to u on that stuff


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will post the flyer as soon as i get it  plus orders over $100 gets 5% discounts so get at me before the x-mas rush


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

$30+shipping :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

$35+shipping


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

$30+shipping


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Got info? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the design for the fork for my homie u know who you are


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry my cam is not that good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what every design we can do it i got him making a shit load of ideas right now so if you guys have any ideas get at me


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

You do custom spokes as well?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will ask him like what you talking about custom spokes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the handle bars :biggrin: just some ideas


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

instead of regular spokes my own design


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

post up or e-mail me your design and i will see what he can do i know he hates to fuck with spokes but i will see


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we sell
kustom frames
kustom parts
powder coated rims
and sell twisted parts and stock 
truucha dvd's
neon lights


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the twisted bars sorry for a bad pic but you get the idea


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have a shit load of pics at his shop to download a hope to have them uploaded on the net by next week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we are soon to be carrying for all the car guys 
prohopper hydros
reds
showtime 
og rider dvd's
cali swangin dvd's


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

something like that, i'll pm you with what I would like


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yall do crowns 4 air ride? how much?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

YEA WE DO CROWNS FOR AIR RIDE IT SHOULD NOT BE THAT MUCH I CALLED HIM BUT HE IS NOT HOME I WILL LET YOU KNOW PRICES AND TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HAS ASK FOR PRICE ON PM I WILL LET U KNOW


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ight thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no big deal thats why i am here :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok everyone i got BIG news DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ is sponsoring 2 bike's for next show year and they are.............................................FLASHLIGHT_DEVILLE & LOWRIDERMIKE glad doing business with you guys :biggrin: 



DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ doing it big for 06'


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Wheres that flyer?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh that will not open can u post it for me


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I added the sample stamp to this one too...figured if you did it for the card, you'd wanna do it for the flyer. Also...get at me A.S.A.P.!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homie


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks if you think that is cool just wait till the site comes out next month it is crazy


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Oct 16 2005, 10:23 AM~4009960
> *I added the sample stamp to this one too...figured if you did it for the card, you'd wanna do it for the flyer. Also...get at me A.S.A.P.!!!
> *


Nice flyer you should post the flyer on www.lowrider.com,lowriderbicycle.com,brownpride.com so people can see it more money for you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am i am going to post the flyer and the card


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everybody well DLK will be at the local show here reping that shit i hope i get my business cards back before then but for all the people needing prices i will holla at u guy as soon as i get a hold of my shop guy he is M I A today


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the back of our shirts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the front of our shirts :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

tight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks i am trying to have them done for the show in jan


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 15 2005, 08:38 PM~4007631
> *ok everyone i got BIG news DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ is sponsoring 2 bike's for next show year and they are.............................................FLASHLIGHT_DEVILLE & LOWRIDERMIKE glad doing business with you guys  :biggrin:
> DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ doing it big for 06'
> *



Hell yeah. That's what I'm talkin bout. TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

trying to do the damn thang or crash and burn lol but yea get at me and let me know homie


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

The website is coming along nicely bro...just need you to get at me for a few things.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

how much for a sissy bar custom like this desighn


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

does he website not work yet or am i doin sumthin wrong :dunno:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

did you type in www.downlowkustomz.com cuzz if you did...you would see the little message I put up on there for eveyone


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

yeah, i jus thought that the sit was runnin and i was typin the wrong thing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah it will be up and running by the 2nd week of nov


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Oct 24 2005, 07:29 PM~4063754
> *how much for a sissy bar custom like this desighn
> *


i will ask my guy but it should not be much maybe around 50-75 but i will let you know


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what about custom forks?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we will doing it all he is getting me the prices for the site this week oh and we have a fast turn around


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

hey homey get me a price on springer forks and handle bars and 144 spoke baby daytons...............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what size 20" or 26" and what kind of handle bars


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 26" BENT FORKS.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homies here you guys go here is some kustom work that is for sale


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is one of the steering wheels :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok here is the 2nd steering wheel


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks my fab guy did them for me and my 2 frame sna dhe is gong to get someshit done at teh shop then he is coming out with some off teh wall shit so stay tooned in lol


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn do you think those would go with my bike????????? damn i love that material in the background material too.... give me a call at my office #


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't see contact info on the flyer.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice handle bars how much


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah you make nice stuff bro!! I love that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks yea my fab guys is good he has some more stuff up his sleaves lol but yea we will be the cheapest in the mid-west hands down


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Oct 27 2005, 05:18 PM~4085343
> *I don't see contact info on the flyer.
> *


Thats cuzz thier is none...the contact info is on the cards.  The flyer is just to let people know what DLK sells...and as long as they know the name...they know the web address. Originally the flyers were gonna be two sided...but Lowjoker only wanted to do one.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Oct 28 2005, 01:57 PM~4088752
> *Thats cuzz thier is none...the contact info is on the cards.    The flyer is just to let people know what DLK sells...and as long as they know the name...they know the web address. Originally the flyers were gonna be two sided...but Lowjoker only wanted to do one.
> *


OH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea can not wait till the site is done :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok everyone who pmed me ypui got pm sent to u


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 26 2005, 12:36 PM~4075849
> *yo homies here you guys go here is some kustom work that is for sale
> *


hmmmm.....hook me up with one of these minus the dager lookin thing on the ends...something elso on the ends you know.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you got a pm homie we can work out a deal


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie here is some more custom


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

like i said DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ doing it big for the 06 we going bigger and bigger


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 26 2005, 04:20 AM~4069336
> *what size 20" or 26" and what kind of handle bars
> *


20 inch homey............super ape hangers..........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will get your price tonight homie


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 31 2005, 02:04 AM~4100204
> *i will get your price tonight homie
> *


cool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:angry: ITS BEEN 3 WEEKS AND ALL IVE GOTTEN IS PM's WE DONT KNOW WHERE DUDE IS OR ILL LET YOU KNOW TOMORROW .BASICALLY RUN AROUND 
THATS NO WAY TO CONDUCT BUSINESS...........IM SURE YOU WONT GO UNDER BUT YOU DONT HAVE MY BUSINESS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have pmed u i have told you send me a pics of everything you want and i will get it to him then i will let you know the price but right now he is booked up and hold up i sent you a price on teh forks and the pedals and handle bars but i needed a good pic of the what u wanted on the pedals so i give u the right price on them :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

now back to business is there anything else that people want i am makeing a order tomorrow and i want to get everything in stock that people want so there is no delay on shipping


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 2 2005, 01:30 AM~4114282
> *i have pmed u i have told you send me a pics of everything you want and i will get it to him then i will let you know the price but right now he is booked up and hold up i sent you a price on teh forks and the pedals and handle bars but i needed a good pic of the what u wanted on the pedals so i give u the right price on them  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


man homey i aint got pics of what i need ill just call somone else shit i was trying to keep my on layitlow.............


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I believe he was responding to sic n twisted not you, trust me this guy is straight forward and good to do buisness with


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo its noember 2ed and nothing when will it be on


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 2 2005, 04:56 PM~4123947
> *yo its noember 2ed and nothing when will it be on
> *



???


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

man i asked about this stuff awile ago.............i needed prices but didnt get any..........ill just take my money elsewhere................thanxs lil homey.................


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Nov 2 2005, 05:48 PM~4124321
> *man i asked about this stuff awile ago.............i needed prices but didnt get any..........ill just take my money elsewhere................thanxs lil homey.................
> *



:uh: Ever stop to think your not thier *only* customer? You can take your money else where...just be sure to have more of it and something tells me that D.L.K. isnt gonna go out of business cuzz you didnt wanna spend a few dollars with them.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Nov 2 2005, 06:48 PM~4124321
> *man i asked about this stuff awile ago.............i needed prices but didnt get any..........ill just take my money elsewhere................thanxs lil homey.................
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 2 2005, 03:48 PM~4123148
> *I believe he was responding to sic n twisted not you, trust me this guy is straight forward and good to do buisness with
> *


YES HE WAS RESPONDING TO ME BUT OBVISLY I WAS NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT HE'S LAGGING ON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM NOT TRYING TO HATE OR CAUSE PROBLEMS IM JUST LETING PEOPLE KNOW MY EXPERIENCE WITH THIS DUDE AND SO IS THE OHTER HOMIE


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Some of you guys are unbelievable. Look in the feedback section all darren has is good responses back from his customers. Its not easy to start a buisness from the bottom up, its even harder when your doing it by yourself. Heck if I hadn't brought in two more people I would never have been able to continue my buisness. He's a straight forward guy you can trust him. Its just not easy when your buy yourself.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 2 2005, 07:39 PM~4124759
> *Some of you guys are unbelievable. Look in the feedback section all darren has is good responses back from his customers. Its not easy to start a buisness from the bottom up, its even harder when your doing it by yourself. Heck if I hadn't  brought in two more people I would never have been able to continue my buisness. He's a straight forward guy you can trust him. Its just not easy when your buy yourself.
> *


I completly understand but if your going to run a business be prepared to have customers and if your swamped with work HIRE thats how business goes and i know because i run my own business


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Thats true but how many people do you know that build custom parts and offer them at a fair price? Thats why I've gotten alot of customer because of all the stuff I build for a moderate price, its gotten so good that I pretty much only deal with private projects in cars and a few bikes. Darren and his buisness are doing something that has not been done since aztlan bicycle company started mass producing "custom" bike parts, I wish him the best of luck and I know he'll take this thing to a new level. 

this isn't even my buisness but hey we are in this because we love lowriders right.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 2 2005, 07:51 PM~4124893
> *Thats true but how many people do you know that build custom parts and offer them at a fair price? Thats why I've gotten alot of customer because of all the stuff I build for a moderate price, its gotten so good that I pretty much only deal with private projects in cars and a few bikes. Darren and his buisness are doing something that has not been done since aztlan bicycle company started mass producing "custom" bike parts, I wish him the best of luck and I know he'll take this thing to a new level.
> *


me too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 2 2005, 08:51 PM~4124893
> *Thats true but how many people do you know that build custom parts and offer them at a fair price? Thats why I've gotten alot of customer because of all the stuff I build for a moderate price, its gotten so good that I pretty much only deal with private projects in cars and a few bikes. Darren and his buisness are doing something that has not been done since aztlan bicycle company started mass producing "custom" bike parts, I wish him the best of luck and I know he'll take this thing to a new level.
> 
> this isn't even my buisness but hey we are in this because we love lowriders right.
> *


hell yeah :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 2 2005, 08:38 PM~4124747
> *IM NOT TRYING TO HATE OR CAUSE PROBLEMS IM JUST LETING PEOPLE KNOW MY EXPERIENCE WITH THIS DUDE AND SO IS THE OHTER HOMIE
> *


i sent you your prices homie and i ask for a pics of teh pedals you want to be done but no reply so how can u bitch :uh: and cali i ask for pics of what you wanted and u can not come up with any well heres a site go to it and tell me what you want www.fnrco.com


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

for now on people are to call me if you want prices here is my number


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

ayy ***** pimp them hoes on myspace leave the haters here


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

wat about sum 26 inch forks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok cali the 20" stock forks are $31.50+shipping the handle bars handle bars are $24.00 pics of the parts :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 2 2005, 10:02 PM~4125549
> *wat about sum 26 inch forks
> *


26" str8 forks are $28.50+shipping homie


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

no bent?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well next time say bent lol hold on i will get that price for u


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

26" bent forks are $33.50 +shipping


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

wanna pay half of shipping? :cheesy: cmon hook a loc up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if i could i would sorry homie lol


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

lol its all good jus tryin a lil hustle


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

will a 20" fit on it?? i dont care how it looks i just feel like riding it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea but u would not be able to ride it i had a 24" frame with 20" parts and i had to lean each way to pedal it lol


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

aww


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea it sucked so i sold teh bike lol


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 3 2005, 10:14 AM~4125660
> *ok cali the 20" stock forks are $31.50+shipping  the handle bars handle bars are $24.00 pics of the parts  :biggrin:
> *


alright homey, thats all i wanted was a stock fork and ape hangers.......where do i send the money and how much is shipping to 54403....................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you got a pm homie


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 3 2005, 07:15 PM~4126890
> *you got a pm homie
> *


cool homey i got that pm ............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie get at when u need them


----------



## 93CuttyCiera (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey bro, just signed in here, good lookin out man. Your work is top notch. Hey, hook it up I want a few shirts man, and a few cards. I wanna start a project maybe one day, let me know man, peace.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo no big deal homie i am always looking out for the homies


----------



## 93CuttyCiera (Nov 4, 2005)

I might be looking to get a bike from you soon, your work is amazing dude. I'll be ridin mine, no trailor queen for me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea plus after the first of the year we will be selling all the shirt to do up cars lol one stop chop shop lmao and the cheapest prices in the mid-west


----------



## 93CuttyCiera (Nov 4, 2005)

Yea I'll be pickin up some rims at the least, might even get some juice while I'm at it man. Peace.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

coo homie


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Up Up and Away!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 6 2005, 09:48 AM~4148082
> *Up Up and Away!
> *


buzz lighter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol superman


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 6 2005, 09:15 AM~4148276
> *lol superman
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i watch to much tv lmao


----------



## gogus1223 (Nov 7, 2005)

wazzup darren its chris from chicago im wit bones i just joined the site so tis is my nick gogus1223 i havent talked to u in a while im still building mu bike its alot better now ill make pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool homie after the site is up post it on my site www.downlowkustomz.com it will launch friday night homie so tune in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah friday nite cool ill wait to see


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is crazy looking i am getting all the prices and pics today and tomorrow for him you will not be un happy with the site or the prices lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

They cant post the pics in the gallery themselves. Thats why i told you to have people start e-mailing me at [email protected] and have them leave thier first name and last initial and a brief description of the bike. 

I should have it all up and running by friday the 11th...but at the latest the 15th. For those of you who have been looking allready...your a bit pre-mature...the scheduled date for opening the site has allways been the second *week* in november...not the first day.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

yo str8clown'n let me know about my part's


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie send me your address


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 :uh:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

did you need some pics of my bike? Or do you have some...i have better quality pics if you need..I can email them to 1Low if need be.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea pm them to 1low64 and tell him what they are and send me the pics to homie


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Nov 7 2005, 06:53 AM~4153965
> *did you need some pics of my bike? Or do you have some...i have better quality pics if you need..I can email them to 1Low if need be.
> *



Send em my way bro...any one of several ways...the higher res the better and be sure to include some info. Yours is one of the sponcored bikes too correct?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 7 2005, 03:33 PM~4156290
> *Send em my way bro...any one of several ways...the higher res the better and be sure to include some info. Yours is one of the sponcored bikes too correct?
> *


man..i wish one day i could be sponsered..wishin' upon a star! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok we can work out something


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 7 2005, 04:00 PM~4156545
> *man..i wish one day i could be sponsered..wishin' upon a star!  :biggrin:
> *



Funny how things work. You bust your ass for years trying to get your name out and be recognized. Yet when you think it's over and you're all done for a fellow lowrider starts a business and BAM! He's tyring to help you out with the sponsorship you've been working for. Crazy world huh?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie i have to look out for all my homies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok news 1ofaknd is teh newest sponsered bike from DLK hell yea


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

do your thang homie much power to you


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 7 2005, 04:18 PM~4156712
> *ok news 1ofaknd is teh newest sponsered bike from DLK hell yea
> *


woo hoo!!

now send me my tote bag and umbrella!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 7 2005, 03:20 PM~4156735
> *woo hoo!!
> 
> now send me my tote bag and umbrella!!  :biggrin:
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Nov 7 2005, 03:18 PM~4156714
> *do your thang homie much power to you
> *


i am little by little homie bike by bike car by car lmao u get the point


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 7 2005, 02:22 PM~4156765
> *i am little by little homie bike by bike car by car lmao u get the point
> *


oh fo-sho  takes time but it is worth it at the end


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is all good in the hood homie


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Ryan cant be sponsored...that means more work for me and its gonna push the release date back at least a week. :0 We both know he is gonna send me like 20 pics and a god damn novel of info. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that is very true lmao day by day of teh build up


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 7 2005, 09:44 PM~4158969
> *Ryan cant be sponsored...that means more work for me and its gonna push the release date back at least a week.  :0 We both know he is gonna send me like 20 pics and a god damn novel of info. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

That is IT! no pics for you!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 7 2005, 06:46 PM~4158992
> *:roflmao:
> 
> That is IT! no pics for you!!
> ...




Ah...you round eye r berry berry funny. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok give me until tomorrow on the pics....can i have your email address 1low so i can send the high res pics and my info..been crazy tryin to get this Regal done in time.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 7 2005, 01:33 PM~4156290
> *Send em my way bro...any one of several ways...the higher res the better and be sure to include some info. Yours is one of the sponcored bikes too correct?
> *


yes it is........ :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Just send em to [email protected]


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

All pics were sent.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where is mine :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its friday nite and nothing is on


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks good man :thumbsup: Looking forwerd to the website can't wait till its up :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we ran into some trouble with teh site we do not do shit half ass you know what i mean homie it will be up and running soon i will make a topic when it is


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

The time is near! :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh my god i am shaken over here i can not wait


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homies well for all the ones that has been waiting for the new site to launch well here it is homies let me know what you think www.downlowkustomz.com :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

hellz ya


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks good


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0 You could of at least let them know its a dial up killer...the first time it loads will be very slow...the computer has to save the files to the temp internet folder...so subsequint (following) visits it will load faster. Be sure to watch the vid untill the end...there is some info and links there for you.

The three bikes featured in the intro vid belong to str8clown'n, flashlight_deville and lowridinmike.


www.downlowkustomz.com


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh my falt it is a a dail-up killer lmao


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 13 2005, 02:07 PM~4197572
> *oh my falt it is a a dail-up killer lmao
> *



Thats better! I'm still working a few small bugs out too...but nothing that affects the way the site runs.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

haha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what is funny


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 13 2005, 05:24 PM~4197630
> *what is funny
> *


he must find it funny he's about to get banned again for his pointless and retarded replies!! :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao hello ibeam


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2005, 03:32 PM~4197664
> *he must find it funny he's about to get banned again for his pointless and retarded replies!!  :cheesy:
> *


since when is that what you get banned for?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0 I really like the website i give it a 10 the music jams :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 13 2005, 03:07 PM~4197846
> *:0  I really like the website i give it a 10 the music jams :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. I still got a few bugs to work out but like I said, nothing major. So between scalelows.com and downlowkustomz.com I should be able to get some more business. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 13 2005, 05:07 PM~4197846
> *:0  I really like the website i give it a 10 the music jams :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie yea 1low64 is good at what he does so if anybody need a site done get at him :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

nice work 1lo67


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

lookin good comeing out nicely good luck on it later


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mastodon_@Nov 13 2005, 05:38 PM~4197694
> *since when is that what you get banned for?
> *


since february of 1971


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

cool


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

not bad do expect to hear from me soon


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks ket me cheak it man


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dail up killer i have dail up amn its slow man


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 13 2005, 04:29 PM~4198268
> *dail up killer i have dail up amn its slow man
> *



Only the home page is a dial up killer...if you wanna by pass it you can go to any of the other pages...like for instance www.downlowkustomz.com/Sponsorships.html


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

it bad ass site and grat prices manim going to buy so much shit out of u guys


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

site looked tight man, bigtyme is still at the shop but he said he will look at when he gets home


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie yea he said he been waiting but glad you guys like it 1low64 did real good on it


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Website came out looking good. Moving on up!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin good may have to order real soon like


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks guys yea i will be selling the hydro kits starting mid of the month next month so keep checking back it iwll never stay the same it will always have something new


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt going up homies i will be post some custom work i have here ready to go later today


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 14 2005, 01:28 PM~4203777
> *ttt going up homies i will be post some custom work i have here ready to go later today
> *




:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is some handle bars i have for sale


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u goin to sell the parts of the hydro kits too? or just complete?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can have almmosy anything you want built and at a fair prices lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will sell the parts to just as soon as i get all the accounts in order i will be selling everything


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

How much for a hydraulic kit?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice bars. You need to make some smaller stuff so we can coat em!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u can use my bike if u wana display the kit whats on my bike all comes from pro hopper


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool thanks homie post some pics of your trike and bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh and i have some steering wheels i am going to be sending you to get powder coated lol oh and REC i do not know the price just yet i am find out everything tomorrow hope they are calling me up


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Congrats on the Website homie! Looks pretty cool! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks matt yea i liked the way it turned out give me a ring some time homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 14 2005, 09:02 PM~4206459
> *oh and i have some steering wheels i am going to be sending you to get powder coated lol oh and REC i do not know the price just yet i am find out everything tomorrow hope they are calling me up
> *


Fast reply I like that!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

go into my trike post and grab what u want... i can take some others this weekend if u wana a special shot?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea homie get some good shot of the 2 bikes and post them on here and sne dthem to the [email protected] with your name and ifon on the bike and he will post them on the site


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

will do this weeken


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah no prob man been so busy movin workin on my bike etc that shit havent had time for anything at all. But I must say man nice move bro looks good and keep up thegoodwork. Also was wondering I need a rear trike axle not Hollow Hub I need the one that fits likean original schwin style are those the ones you have on your site?

Thanks!




> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 14 2005, 09:05 PM~4206477
> *thanks matt yea i liked the way it turned out give me a ring some time homie
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i sell the ones that take 2 front wheels


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

How much for a homie!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 14 2005, 09:14 PM~4206554
> *i sell the ones that take 2 front wheels
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a bike with the prohopper hydro kit on it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 14 2005, 10:16 PM~4206567
> *How much for a homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


what size 20" is $135.00+shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Got any of these in stock for my brother? Let me know hit me on PM with details.




> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 14 2005, 09:18 PM~4206584
> *what size 20" is $135.00+shipping  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a frame i have for sell right now pm for price :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much on the frame?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you both have pm's


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Not bad, not bad I'll hit you up!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

do u have pics of the radical frames uv done???????????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 14 2005, 10:32 PM~4206685
> *do u have pics of the radical frames uv done???????????????????
> *


no not on hand i do not get time to take pics of them as soon as there done they are gone but the next big frame i do i will take pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DimondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 14 2005, 10:30 PM~4206675
> *Not bad, not bad I'll hit you up!!
> *


thanks homie just holla at me when u need anything if i do not have it in stock i will order it :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

"If you build it...they will come."


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i hope tehy do thats why i am building my striper pole stage lmao


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 13 2005, 05:52 PM~4198399
> *Only the home page is a dial up killer...if you wanna by pass it you can go to any of the other pages...like for instance  www.downlowkustomz.com/Sponsorships.html
> 
> *


\
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie holla at your boy :biggrin: on my cell


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

ayo clownin ima be ordering maybe...birdcage seat post and maybe 2 antennas hook it up fatt fo a *****


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 14 2005, 11:17 PM~4206573
> *here is a bike with the prohopper hydro kit on it
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

I love that trike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 15 2005, 11:08 AM~4209199
> *ayo clownin ima be ordering maybe...birdcage seat post and maybe 2 antennas hook it up fatt fo a *****
> *


you know it homie just drop a pm and we will talk :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that trike is nice looking i don't like the color red but that bike looks nice red


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well ok homies here is the deal the site is doing reall good thanks for the reply's adn we are kicking around the idea of doing a online mag for bikes and models :biggrin: the 06' is going to be afun year so stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 16 2005, 05:57 AM~4215609
> *well ok homies here is the deal the site is doing reall good thanks for the reply's adn we are kicking around the idea of doing a online mag for bikes and models  :biggrin: the 06' is going to be afun year so stay tuned :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes sir doing it big homie lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

good site........i will have u guys in mind for anything i need


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 homie thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies making a big ass order who all needs stuff i am getting to have a x-mas sale get at me with everything you need homies make a list i am ordering it tomorrow so it can be here by thanksgiving holla at the #1 hustler of the bike forum lol :biggrin:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

26" fenders braces forks and umm the lil crank and pedals *****

o yea and bird cage seat post


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i will put them on the order


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

You got my list.  I got layouts...ready to do some damage.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

is this like santa were he gives you stuff if your good?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what happend to my pin strippin in the photo shoped one


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 17 2005, 09:29 PM~4229468
> *what happend to my pin strippin in the photo shoped one
> *


:roflmao: Ryan is still learning the fine art of photochopping. Are you gonna e-mail me some pics to put in the DLK gallery or what bro?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya i need to get some pics unles u wana use the ones i took thats in my topic "trike completed" on here?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 18 2005, 07:27 AM~4230829
> *ya i need to get some pics unles u wana use the ones i took thats in my topic "trike completed" on here?
> *



I prefer new ones if possible...but it doesnt really matter.


----------



## gogus1223 (Nov 7, 2005)

hell yea the site is nice i like alot of things on there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea doing it big for 06' trust me on that i have a couple aces up my sleave


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

toipc says it all he is only doing small things right now but he will be doing bigger thangs soon just get at me with what you need powdercoated adn i will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

maybe doing buiness or some shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 down low kustomz for all your lowrider needs homies


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

what would be considered too big?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I'm gonna get some stuff done for my trike for sure!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Nov 20 2005, 02:52 PM~4243558
> *what would be considered too big?
> *


frames and the rims and stuff like that


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 20 2005, 03:35 PM~4243978
> *frames and the rims and stuff like that
> *


WTF?YOU SERIOUS......YOU GUYS CANT DO FRAMES YET...THAT SUCKS....I GUESS IM JUST GONNA GET A SEAT CLAMPS DONE......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

they will be able to do frames real soon homie they are makeing a custom oven for it


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73rollin3_@Nov 20 2005, 02:40 PM~4244007
> *WTF?YOU SERIOUS......YOU GUYS CANT DO FRAMES YET...THAT SUCKS....I GUESS IM JUST GONNA GET A SEAT CLAMPS DONE......
> *


Keep in mind you cant powder coat frames with bondo or fiberglass so...they would have to be stock frames anyway and who cares if those are powdercoated.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thats 1low64 i for got to say i would ask you if u need shit done but you do your own shit lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Nov 20 2005, 11:51 PM~4247068
> *thats 1low64 i for got to say i would ask you if u need shit done but you do your own shit lol
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie now that the x-mas sale is done and over this is the new DLK thread so if you need anything just pm me or put it in here i will be putting shit in here as far as updates, new shit,kustom stuff ect ect ect and yo ozzy i am going tomorrow to find out how much shipping will be on some diffirent stuff to your place like i said before DLK will be world wide homie :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

triple twisted fender braces 
or double which evre u have a pair of them


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

2 144 spoke rims, rear rim coaster, 2 20" 1.75" white wall tires, and chain tensioner


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Need a pair of 26" 36 spoke rims and tires with the brick tread for a criuser. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2005, 02:43 PM~4485973
> *triple twisted fender braces
> or double which evre u have a pair of them
> *


you got a pm homie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 02:54 PM~4486014
> *2 144 spoke rims, rear rim coaster, 2 20" 1.75" white wall tires, and chain tensioner
> *


you got a pm homie :biggrin:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

does this mean the 144's arent 90 bucks now?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you got a pm homie i got your back


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

:0




































:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

as long as you do not say you LOVE me lmao


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

:0 i aint no ****** :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

remeber my b-day come on homie i had to ask me my self if you was a girl or a guy lmao j/p homie where you live at


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

b*more represent bitch :angry: sike jp


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok what state


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

maryland *****






















home of the thugs :guns:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

sike baltimore sux its so fake down here wankstas and shit and we dont have shit theres no lowrider bikes no lowrider magazines lowrider bike magazines fb county og locs ben davis lowrider clothing no good shit  i fuckin hate livin here i want to move :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies here is the deal if you need any prices on powdercoating or kustom parts just pm or e-mail me at [email protected] i will get your prices asap sometimes i do get back logged so just bare with me i am only one person lol but i would like to thank everyone on LIL putting in good words for DLK i have a shit load of new thangs to comein in the 06'


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 26 2005, 05:07 PM~4486720
> *sike baltimore sux its so fake down here wankstas and shit and we dont have shit theres no lowrider bikes no lowrider magazines lowrider bike magazines fb county og locs ben davis lowrider clothing no good shit        i fuckin hate livin here i want to move  :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> *


i am trying to start to sell lowrider mag's on the site and on here just wait if all goes well after the first of teh year i will be able to ship you anything you need dealing with lowriders from cars to bikes to models to clothes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 26 2005, 04:08 PM~4486726
> *ok homies here is the deal if you need any prices on powdercoating or kustom parts just pm or e-mail me at [email protected] i will get your prices asap sometimes i do get back logged so just bare with me i am only one person lol but i would like to thank everyone on LIL putting in good words for DLK i have a shit load of new thangs to comein in the 06'
> *


DID YOU FORGET THE "I" OR IS THAT HOW YOU SPELL IT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah that is how it is spelled i have alot of people ask me that


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 26 2005, 04:15 PM~4486771
> *nah that is how it is spelled i have alot of people ask me that
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

DLK #1 lowrider bike shop


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

[email protected]




You got that e-mail for a reason foo....USE IT! 




EDIT: I think you might be a little computeretarded...so if need be, I can have that e-mail forwarded to yours...like I do mine...otherwise I would never check it. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok have them forwarded to [email protected] lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and better yet it will not let me log in to check my email on the vdeck foo so just forward it to me so i do not have to fuck with that shit lol


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

wassa homie, great promotions you have... what u been up too... hows the club? we.. holla back


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i will call you up one fo these days lol but everything is going good right but we got a shit load of stuff for 06' lmao


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 26 2005, 05:25 PM~4487577
> *ok have them forwarded to [email protected] lol
> *


Done.



Hey bro...I need an unpainted frame. Hit me up with the players price.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie just im and we will talk


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo i have the mo send it out tommorw


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i ordered it today lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 27 2005, 02:56 PM~4494278
> *ok homie just im and we will talk
> *



Just hit me in a PM with the price if you can bro...I'm gonna need it a.s.a.p. too so I can get this fucker rollin.  


I just been so busy I havent been online much lately.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea that is cool homie i will get you that price tomorrow


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 26 2005, 11:20 AM~4485146
> *ok homie now that the x-mas sale is done and over this is the new DLK thread so if you need anything just pm me or put it in here i will be putting shit in here as far as updates, new shit,kustom stuff ect ect ect and yo ozzy i am going tomorrow to find out how much shipping will be on some diffirent stuff to your place like i said before DLK will be world wide homie  :biggrin:
> *



do you have a bike for sale ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nope not no more but i am trying to get up the funds to start to build custom bikes and sell them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok guys he is some stuff that is on sale right now holla at your boy for prices


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

yo am i still getting them parts pm me asap


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u got a pm homie


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yo homie...I still dont have a price...I might be needing quite a few things...so I'll look for you on AIM later...hope I dont have to go somewhere else. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will call you tonight homie lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n+Dec 28 2005, 01:58 PM~4501068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phone never rang and I am going to bed...gotta get up at 6am. I got it taken care of though...thanks anyway. :happysad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 28 2005, 09:18 PM~4503494
> *Phone never rang and I am going to bed...gotta get up at 6am. I got it taken care of though...thanks anyway.  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigstackmack79 (Jan 28, 2004)

yeah homie i need 372 spoke wheels and a twisted moon shaped handle bars whats the price


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 28 2005, 10:18 PM~4503494
> *Phone never rang and I am going to bed...gotta get up at 6am. I got it taken care of though...thanks anyway.  :happysad:
> *


sorry homie i got busy with bigstackmack79 lincoln and bull shitting but that phone thang works both ways homie it is not like u do not know all 3 of my numbers lmao :biggrin: but you got the price in your pm homie sorry it was not as fast as you like lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 28 2005, 11:52 PM~4504718
> *sorry homie i got busy with bigstackmack79 lincoln and bull shitting but that phone thang works both ways homie it is not like u do not know all 3 of my numbers lmao  :biggrin:  but you got the price in your pm homie sorry it was not as fast as you like lol
> *


I'm an asshole I know...but I was busy working on that thing for Bone Collector.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i know it is ok homie i got your back it has been crazy i been busy as hell there is not enough hours in the day if you know what i meen i have not even get to the post office yet between making or and getting shit lined up around here lol but i will TRY and call you tonight lmao later on homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigstackmack79_@Dec 29 2005, 12:22 AM~4504315
> *yeah homie i need 372 spoke wheels and a twisted moon shaped handle bars whats the price
> *


don't go there it is not like you are not at my house everyday smart ass lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigstackmack79 (Jan 28, 2004)

yeah i know i just whant peoplr to see this and wonder on what i was working on big homie i was wondering how many jaws would drop when i pull this shit out in 2006. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

people are going to flip over it :0 :cheesy: DLK is doing it big in the 06'


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

whatup str8clown'n. How much for custom faced forks that are rideable and hoppable? Also does the price include plating?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pm me a design and we cab go from there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey 1low64 i called you and you did not pick up the phone lol well i wil try back later :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 29 2005, 05:26 PM~4510097
> *hey 1low64 i called you and you did not pick up the phone lol well i wil try back later :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Yeah I knew it was you so I ignored it! :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: hey just get me that list homie i got you


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

how much for triple square twist bars and 2 twist atenna?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

bars? you mean fork braces


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 31 2005, 01:45 AM~4519572
> *bars? you mean fork braces
> *


I think he mean the support bar...for the fork


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 30 2005, 11:45 PM~4519572
> *bars? you mean fork braces
> *



i think he means handle bars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

low_ben you got a pm if you need handle bar pirces get at me and i will get them for you to


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'll have that M.O. sent out to you on Tuesday! Cant wait to get some shit for *Mr.Grim*. :biggrin:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

Classic Spring Fork
$28.50
This is a 20" classic springer style fork in chrome you can do 25$man hit me in p/m [email protected]


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Dec 31 2005, 02:41 AM~4519967
> *Classic Spring Fork
> $28.50
> This is a 20" classic springer style fork in chrome   you can do 25$man hit me in p/m [email protected]
> *


hey u got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo did u get my pm ?????????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u did not ??????????????? it said i sent the mo on wednesday


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

how much are them flat twisted chain guards


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 31 2005, 01:43 PM~4521670
> *u did not ??????????????? it said i sent the mo on wednesday
> *


oh thats str8 homie :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:ccol: 
it should be ther by next week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 homie


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

how much for some double square twisted fenders braces chrome get back asap


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Str8, just wondering if you got those prices for my shipping yet, i will be makin a big order from you soon, got bout $400 to spend now :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo ozzy and roc i am taken a couple days off the post office is not open till tuesday so i will get it then


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies my paypal account is fixed now so no more moneys for the guys that has paypal accounts


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Payment sent. Even if it was to the wrong place! :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao i hope i get it lmao


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

I JUST WANTED TO TELL EVERYBODY THAT STR8CLOWN'N IS A GREAT ASSET TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE MOVEMENT. I DONT REALLY KNOW SHIT ABOUT LOWRIDER BIKES, BUT I DO WITH CARS("DADDYS CADDY" IN POST YOUR RIDES) & I CALLED THIS HOMIE ON CHRISTMAS EVE & TOLD HIM I WANT A ALL TWISTED TRIKE FOR ME & I 20" TWISTED FOR MY DAUGHTER SO WE COULD DO BIKES TOGETHER, THIS FOOL GAVE ME A HELLA GOOD PRICE ON THE 2 BIKES & HE WORKED ALL KINDS OF SHIT FOR ME AS FAR AS MAKING IT WHAT I WANTED.............. EVEN BETTRE, SO BIG "D" I THANK YOU & I SENT YOU A P.M REGUARDING THE $. TAKE CARE & KEEP THE PEDALS SCRAPIN'
STEVE
SUPREME FAMILIA CAR & BIKE CLUB


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Jan 3 2006, 07:22 AM~4538902
> *I JUST WANTED TO TELL EVERYBODY THAT STR8CLOWN'N IS A GREAT ASSET TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE MOVEMENT. I DONT REALLY KNOW SHIT ABOUT LOWRIDER BIKES, BUT I DO WITH CARS("DADDYS CADDY" IN POST YOUR RIDES) & I CALLED THIS HOMIE ON CHRISTMAS EVE & TOLD HIM I WANT A ALL TWISTED TRIKE FOR ME & I 20" TWISTED FOR MY DAUGHTER SO WE COULD DO BIKES TOGETHER, THIS FOOL GAVE ME A HELLA GOOD PRICE ON THE 2 BIKES & HE WORKED ALL KINDS OF SHIT FOR ME AS FAR AS MAKING IT WHAT I WANTED.............. EVEN BETTRE, SO BIG "D" I THANK YOU & I SENT YOU A P.M REGUARDING THE $. TAKE CARE & KEEP THE PEDALS SCRAPIN'
> STEVE
> SUPREME FAMILIA CAR & BIKE CLUB
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Jan 3 2006, 10:22 AM~4538902
> *I JUST WANTED TO TELL EVERYBODY THAT STR8CLOWN'N IS A GREAT ASSET TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE MOVEMENT. I DONT REALLY KNOW SHIT ABOUT LOWRIDER BIKES, BUT I DO WITH CARS("DADDYS CADDY" IN POST YOUR RIDES) & I CALLED THIS HOMIE ON CHRISTMAS EVE & TOLD HIM I WANT A ALL TWISTED TRIKE FOR ME & I 20" TWISTED FOR MY DAUGHTER SO WE COULD DO BIKES TOGETHER, THIS FOOL GAVE ME A HELLA GOOD PRICE ON THE 2 BIKES & HE WORKED ALL KINDS OF SHIT FOR ME AS FAR AS MAKING IT WHAT I WANTED.............. EVEN BETTRE, SO BIG "D" I THANK YOU & I SENT YOU A P.M REGUARDING THE $. TAKE CARE & KEEP THE PEDALS SCRAPIN'
> STEVE
> SUPREME FAMILIA CAR & BIKE CLUB
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Jan 3 2006, 07:22 AM~4538902
> *I JUST WANTED TO TELL EVERYBODY THAT STR8CLOWN'N IS A GREAT ASSET TO THE LOWRIDER BIKE MOVEMENT. I DONT REALLY KNOW SHIT ABOUT LOWRIDER BIKES, BUT I DO WITH CARS("DADDYS CADDY" IN POST YOUR RIDES) & I CALLED THIS HOMIE ON CHRISTMAS EVE & TOLD HIM I WANT A ALL TWISTED TRIKE FOR ME & I 20" TWISTED FOR MY DAUGHTER SO WE COULD DO BIKES TOGETHER, THIS FOOL GAVE ME A HELLA GOOD PRICE ON THE 2 BIKES & HE WORKED ALL KINDS OF SHIT FOR ME AS FAR AS MAKING IT WHAT I WANTED.............. EVEN BETTRE, SO BIG "D" I THANK YOU & I SENT YOU A P.M REGUARDING THE $. TAKE CARE & KEEP THE PEDALS SCRAPIN'
> STEVE
> SUPREME FAMILIA CAR & BIKE CLUB
> *



Your gonna make his big ass cry! :tears:





















:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo thanks steve i just pmed you my paypal homie and 1low64 your just wrong for that one lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey derekxcole you got a pm homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 4 2006, 12:04 PM~4547405
> *yo thanks steve i just pmed you my paypal homie and 1low64 your just wrong for that one lmao
> *




Shiiiiiiiit you aint gotta lie to kick it homie...I know you wiped a tear away! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Did you ever get that shit or what? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pm me homie or call me


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

he helped me out and accepted playstation shit when i was low on $$


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

around how much will some custom forks go for a bike with hydros


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

draw me out something so i can give you a price and as far as the hydros go it would be cheaper to buy them from prohopper i am just keeping it real


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo if i am not on here just call me up homies :biggrin: NOT PAST 8:00PM lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey eric you have a pm homie it is all good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

got it


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

PM SENT!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that we got that shit str8...cant wait to get my parts from DLK...talk about rediculous prices!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe_Anthony_@Jan 9 2006, 08:14 PM~4582087
> *PM SENT!
> *


you got a pm homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 9 2006, 09:45 PM~4582547
> *Now that we got that shit str8...cant wait to get my parts from DLK...talk about rediculous prices!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


i have to keep my prices low for my homie on LIL :biggrin: thats why i am the best hands down


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

did you ever start selling flakes :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah not that many people wanted it so i did not start to carry it but i can gt it for you what color you need


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

hay,strait clownin how are man.you got dark yellow flakes?or verry bright yellow flakes?just wonderin,my trike will be reddy for paint in a month or so.peace


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

oh ya,soon get ready for a big ass order man.im allmost ready for parts.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 homie i will get at my guy and see what all yellow flake they have and just pm me a list when you are ready homie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

umm some twisted grips how much agian ????????? shipped to 79902


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you got a pm homie


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 10 2006, 01:10 AM~4584105
> *nah not that many people wanted it so i did not start to carry it but i can gt it for you what color you need
> *


A GREEN


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey roc i got your money order today so i will box it up and ship it in teh next day or 2


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 9 2006, 08:45 PM~4583020
> *i have to keep my prices low for my homie on LIL  :biggrin:  thats why i am the best hands down
> *



I can feel the love! :roflmao:





D.L.K. #1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you going mak e abig nugga cry :tears: lmao


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

can u custom make rims cuz i got a non schwinn trike kit and i want some fan rims made for it with powdercoated nipples


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

here is the rims i want :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

......................


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

here is the wheels i have now :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

so you have the hub type of trike kit right i will see if my guy can flip out the insides


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Have u ever posted any pics of the rims you have done? I want some fans with chrome and grey powder coated spokes...just wanted to see an example of what it would look like...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah the last 2 set's i did i did not take a pic of them the next set i will sorry about that


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jan 10 2006, 09:12 PM~4591144
> *Have u ever posted any pics of the rims you have done? I want some fans with chrome and grey powder coated spokes...just wanted to see an example of what it would look like...
> *



Thats a pretty simple color scheme to envision...your spokes are allready chrome...so picture every other one grey. Do you really need a pic to do that? You can also get pretty much any color grey from light to dark too.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 11 2006, 10:54 AM~4593073
> *Thats a pretty simple color scheme to envision...your spokes are allready chrome...so picture every other one grey. Do you really need a pic to do that? You can also get pretty much any color grey from light to dark too.
> *


I just wanted a pic of the work...Any kind of rim work really that is different from an ordinary rim


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

D, you giant cracker! You get my parts today??? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes and they will be on there way tomorrow you cracker


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jan 11 2006, 11:02 AM~4593552
> *I just wanted a pic of the work...Any kind of rim work really that is different from an ordinary rim
> *


next set i will send you a pic of them homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 11 2006, 02:02 PM~4595505
> *yes and they will be on there way tomorrow you cracker
> *




BWAHAHAHAHA! Mr.Grim will rise!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well gusy here you go raffle for some mirrors
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=232380


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2006, 08:50 AM~4592750
> *PM SENT
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

i need he cheapest twisted sprocket fo a 20 in how much?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

holla at me when you are ready to get it homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2006, 08:50 AM~4592750
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what i sent you a pm homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cause i said i did not know if a16" seat would fit in a 20" sisy bar


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NEVER GOT IT. ANYWAY. HOW MUCH?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

for a 16" seat ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 11 2006, 10:26 PM~4598788
> *for a 16" seat ?
> *


YEAH.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you got a pm homie :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 12 2006, 02:44 PM~4602638
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 new cds?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Jan 12 2006, 01:45 PM~4602647
> *:0  :0 new cds?
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie let's bring the best to the top


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

YOU GET MY LAST PM?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i just check them i was getting ready to pm you homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2006, 08:58 PM~4606580
> *YOU GET MY LAST PM?
> *


u got a pm homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well now i sponsor the bike forum homies hell yea


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 13 2006, 07:29 AM~4609334
> *well now i sponsor the bike forum homies hell yea
> *


Hell yea :thumbsup: 


Whats the word on the build off :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 10 2006, 10:01 PM~4591079
> *so you have the hub type of trike kit right i will see if my guy can flip out the insides
> *



well send me a pm when u find out thatks.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you have a pm


----------



## bigstackmack79 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 13 2006, 06:29 AM~4609334
> *well now i sponsor the bike forum homies hell yea
> *


hell yea big homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pm send


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

how much for 4 dbl sq twisted mirrors


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you have a pm


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Could you hook me up with a 26`continental kit. Thanks. By the way let me know if you`ve got an ebay store, if not, make one.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i do not have a ebay store the price of parts should go up them but they do not make a 26" cont kit but i would think that a 20" kit would fit


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 14 2006, 02:54 PM~4619593
> *i do not have a ebay store the price of parts should go up them but they do not make a 26" cont kit but i would think that a 20" kit would fit
> *


I beleive they do make a 26" kit, look around, it look the same as the 20" kit on a 16" bike. The spare wheel sits further away from the bike cuz the bars are longer.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

get at me homie when you need it


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

you get my pm?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i was getting ready to replay to it so just your pm here in a min or so


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

When are my parts coming in?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

get at me if you are coming sunday i can give them to you then


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

hahahahahahaha SUNDAY! LMFAO!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

are you going nuts ? girl


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 17 2006, 10:27 PM~4645064
> *get at me if you are coming sunday i can give them to you then
> *


What da??? Do I get my shipping fee back :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 18 2006, 04:37 PM~4651509
> *What da??? Do I get my shipping fee back  :angry:
> *


yes you would get your shipping back duh!!!! lol but you would get them faster


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:nono:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

#1 bike shop lmao


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 18 2006, 07:20 PM~4652584
> *yes you would get your shipping back duh!!!! lol but you would get them faster
> *


You better or I will kick yo azz, j/k


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn you better pack a lunch there is a whole lot of ass to kick lmao yea i have your shipping money and will give it to you sunday


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

you get my pm?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea mine 2????


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Send my parts!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 19 2006, 08:13 PM~4661580
> *you get my pm?
> *


yea eric and eric lol i got busy as fuck yesterday i will get them prices today some time but you will have them today 

ps 1low64 keep talking shit and i will send everthing but the frame then send teh frame next week WHEN i feel like it :biggrin: j/p i got you homie


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey st8 did u get the pm's i sent u


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i dud hoie i am shipping out the mirrors monday :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ROC you have a pm homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh i have something to get off my chest to the bitch's that want to hate on DLK or str8 clown'n can go







you guys know who you are :angry:







DLK is here to stay wheather you 2 ******* like or not if you hate me now wait till we open shop :angry: 


DLK #1 bike shop


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 21 2006, 11:10 AM~4673815
> *oh i have something to get off my chest to the bitch's that want to hate on DLK or str8 clown'n can go
> 
> 
> ...




I thought there was "no anger on this big boat" :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no there is no hating on this big ol ship


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Now is this "The Good Ship Lollypop" or "The Love Boat?" :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is the love boat lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am just getting tired of motherfuckers smieing in my face then talk shit behind my back so to all the penis puffers can all go suck a D**K


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i am done i just had to vent for a sec lol alot of people get mad at me cause my prices are low well i can not help it i am out for the little man the hard workers but back to the topic anybody need any parts just pm me homies DLK #1


----------



## bigstackmack79 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 21 2006, 01:15 PM~4673836
> *no there is no hating on this big ol ship
> *


no thers no hating on this big ol ship just ballers hustles and big olpimps. now d you gave him a chance get down now there just going to lay down or just move get the f#$% out of the waylol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie if they ever get done







each other and







maybe then it will be all good lol


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

sic basterd hahahahahahah


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who? me?


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 21 2006, 01:05 PM~4674070
> *hell yea homie if they ever get done
> 
> 
> ...


lol man you kill me with the animation :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i woulld like to say TTT or DLK #1 lowrider bike shop


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

u get my pm ? and how much for flakes some candy gree ones :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up homies :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo ROC get at me we need to talk :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Got my parts yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea i got your back homegirl


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 26 2006, 05:38 PM~4712213
> *hell yea i got your back homegirl
> *


i got my 2 bikes yesterday I AM PLEASED & HAPPY AS FUCK!!! big "D" thank you very much, i am glad to have done business with you & glad to have made a friend,keep doing you thang playa, fuck the haters :thumbsup: 

STEVE 
SUPREME FAMILIA CAR & BIKE CLUB


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Big D, are you ever gonna get thos custom fenders man,, we cant wait forever.


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

PM SENT...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 27 2006, 09:37 AM~4715978
> *Hey Big D, are you ever gonna get thos custom fenders man,, we cant wait forever.
> *


i am trying to raise up the money i had alot going on right now but as soon as i get the cash i will let you know


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Jan 27 2006, 10:18 AM~4715923
> *keep doing your thang playa, fuck the haters :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

so does anybody need any parts lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 27 2006, 12:59 PM~4717835
> *so does anybody need any parts lol
> *



Yeah I do! I'm still waiting! :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 27 2006, 07:50 PM~4720011
> *Yeah I do! I'm still waiting! :uh:
> *


damn it homie i will not use usps again for big packages


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 27 2006, 06:08 PM~4720097
> *damn it homie i will not use usps again for big packages
> *



Well, turns out it came today but no one was here to sign for it! :angry: :angry: :angry: Going to pick that shit up tomorrow! :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 27 2006, 06:45 PM~4720331
> *lol
> *



Yeah, real funny ass face.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

The one on the right I got from Masterlowrider. It turned out to be an orange rusty looking color.

The one on the left I got from DLK. Now that's gold. :thumbsup:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 28 2006, 06:47 AM~4722328
> *The one on the right I got from Masterlowrider. It turned out to be an orange rusty looking color.
> 
> The one on the left I got from DLK. Now that's gold.  :thumbsup:
> *


 apple cinnamon is good :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

D.L.K. #1 Just picked up my box at the post office...gonna go open it now! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao like a kid in a candy store lol


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

both of you are kids and candy stores that is all you guys are lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Fo sho...gonna test some shit mock some shit up....but NOT MY FORKS!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry lmao :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn dsweet that is just wrong but that is why i am the best out #1 lowrider bike shop


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

got my parts today thanks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no big deal glad you are happy


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Remember what we talked about yesterday D? About the gold? I'm gonna show you later today.  



I might also need a bearing and cap set for my head tube and one for my crank.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Yo Big D hit me up i need to ask u something


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo roc u got a pm


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie DLK is doing face parts and powder coating come on with it DLK #1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

eric get at me homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I got your voice mail today ******...send that shit out! I got my powder order on the way too...it was sent out to me today.


D.L.K. #1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i got the powder i will brake it down tomorrow morning and sent out tomorrow after noon cracker lol and yes i know DLK is #1


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

u get the m.o yet?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes homie i am just waiting for your wheels and the stuff will be on it's way homie


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

yo str8 u got my pm?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 9 2006, 06:57 AM~4809196
> *yes homie i am just waiting for your wheels and the stuff will be on it's way homie
> *


AIHGT COOL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Sup biG D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the package come on tuesday


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool homie if you need anything else just holla


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u kno it DLK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the best bike shop on the net


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

heres a quick pic of my seat big "D"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice looking homie


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

thats hot fiyah


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey here is the wheels for the guy that asked $60 plus shipping for a set or $99 plus shipping for a set with matching 16" wheel


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

D L KIZZAY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

do what lol?????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i can get them this one is only $35+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit homie just call me PAUL WALL cause i got the the internet going nuts lmao


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

some prices for my homie ??????/
single square twisted hanble bars?>????
and a twisted crank ????????
thanks Big D need them prices shipped to 79902 asap thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Got my parts and the powder right when I got home bro...hit me up on AIM got a question.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey homie i am going to call you up homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies i am going to be off line for the nrxt couple days if anybody needs anything just drop me a phone call 812-402-4362


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 15 2006, 11:13 AM~4854051
> *hey homie i am going to call you up homie
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i am back with a new computer lol maybe i can get prices faster now lmao holla at your boy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok look here i am going to run a sale on what i have just sitting around so first come first serve ok here we go boys and girls
twisted/w bigd cage handle bars $45.50+shipping


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

gold twisted/w bigd cages handle bars $55.50+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

double twisted handle bars $45.50+shipping


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

triple twisted handle bars $48.50+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

twisted qued pedals $32.50+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here again dlk is number #1 on lil hooking up my homies if no ones buys them they will go to the show and i will sell them there but i always give my homies first dib's on stuff trying to make room for the new hydro line i am going to start to sell real soon :biggrin: i keeps it street


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

might need the bars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what ones lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have a shit load of stuff to put up on here in the next couple days so stay tuned


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

aight


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo BIg D do u have these???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

flat twisted forks $47.50+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey eric yes i do but no on the fenders and i do not know about teh sproket i will look but i will pm you a price tonight for everything


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 26 2006, 11:44 AM~4931044
> *ok look here i am going to run a sale on what i have just sitting around so first come first serve ok here we go boys and girls
> twisted/w bigd cage handle bars $45.50+shipping
> 
> ...


these and I need baloon fenders . How much to get those bars showchromed?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i do not chrome plate YET


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

aight let me know as soon as you do homie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will homie LIL will be the first to know oh an dfor all you guys that have hydros on your bike i will be selling a new line of hydros in the next couple of weeks i will make a post about it soon


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how much and what size pumps I was lookin in to that maybe next christmas I'll buy me some.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i do not know prices yet but it will only be the pumps


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

triple twisted down drown $25.00+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

twisted sprocket $26.50+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i have run for now i will have more goods later on today


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

trike kits 20" $120.50+ship 26" $130.50+ship


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey did you get my money order


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit i got the internet going nuts lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes i did next time just put down low kustomz on it but your forks will be shipped out tuesday


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

sounds good hey i wanted to buy the gold spring is it to late i have money in my paypal i wanted you to trade out the chrome one for the gold one and ill just pay forthe other one full price


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would have prder teh gold spring


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

but hey LAlove i will let you know tomorrow the price of the spring


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

spark grips $2.50+ship (red,greem,blue)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

flat twisted/w birdcage cont kit $50.75+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

flat twisted cont kit chrome $28.00+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I pmd you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea nah i would not need it


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

You all do those little Car Club plaques for the bikes?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can have them made yea if they are not to detailed


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^u do displays still?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah not no more


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

damn now I gotta mmake my own


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have a guy that might be able to do it just bepends on what you want


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

just a rectangle upholstered box with some mirrors on top and I might make a turntable out of a spinning christmas tree.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

show me a pic of somthing you would want an i will see if my guy can get it done


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

sorta like death dealers one but lowere and skinnier with a row of mirrors goin down the middle. I'll draw up a sketch in schoool tommorow


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok get at me


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

With- El Paso Texas under neath it.


> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 27 2006, 01:01 PM~4938339
> *i can have them made yea if they are not to detailed
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will see if my guy can do it i will let you know


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 27 2006, 09:38 PM~4941930
> *i will see if my guy can do it i will let you know
> *


YEAH I CAN DO THIS. IT MIGHT NOT BE PERFECT BUT DAMN CLOSE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Feb 27 2006, 10:36 PM~4941914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got a pm homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up hoimes


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 18 2006, 05:43 PM~5076392
> *going up hoimes
> *


so whats the word on an air kit?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

for a car or bike?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

for a bike darren


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah i would just hit up ozzylowrider and see what he has


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well homie i am out of here i am going to go take a nap them back to the grinding stone HOLLA AT YOUR BOY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok here you got homie i am just putting up a couple thangs if you need anything get at me 

twisted mirrors chrome (green,red,blue,clear,purple) $5.00+ship









sq twisted forks $45+ship









sq twisted handle bars $35+ship










more to come soon

i take money order or paypal only


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

flat twisted handle bars $30+ship









20" gold twisted crank $20+ship









26" chrome twisted crank $15+ship









butter fly pedals $25+ship









flat twisted con't kit $25+ship


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

PM SENT!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pm sent homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

20" and 26" lucky seven sprocket $9.50shipped









26" trike kit $130shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

20" stock crank $9 shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if you need anything just holla at me


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

twisted sproket


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i got one of them too $32shipped


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

you still dont noe about the twisted fenders 

how much for tripple twisted fender braces


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

2 chrome triple twisted fender braces $20 a set +ship


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

you gotta PM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sent back homie get at me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

check this one out http://cgi.ebay.com/LOWRIDER-BIKE-CHROEM-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey i get teh shirts next friday then i will shi them out or i can bring then on teh 11th of next month and do i have to pre reg for that show


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

If you would kindly shipped the shirts to my address that would be great. Pre-reg before June 8th and take $10.00 off the fee. That's $5.00 per bike and 2 spectator's tickets.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243918


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i just got these in only have a couple pair chrome spear pegs $25+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can get gold ones too


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 01:30 PM~5445910
> *ok i just got these in only have a couple pair chrome spear pegs $25+ship
> 
> 
> ...


can you sell just one spear ?


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 04:30 PM~5445910
> *ok i just got these in only have a couple pair chrome spear pegs $25+ship
> 
> 
> ...


I want 2 sets D, holla @ me bro!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ben_@May 17 2006, 02:41 PM~5445991
> *can you sell just one spear ?
> *


no


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@May 17 2006, 02:51 PM~5446074
> *I want 2 sets D, holla @ me bro!!!
> *


give me a call homie i got u


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok and here is some mufflers to match $40+shipped (pair)


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 01:04 PM~5446187
> *ok and here is some mufflers to match $40+shipped (pair)
> 
> 
> ...


how much is the shipping


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

$8.50


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok a 4 sets of teh pegs are gone and 2 set fo the mufflers who else wants some


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 01:13 PM~5446263
> *ok a 4 sets of teh pegs are gone and 2 set fo the mufflers who else wants some
> *


you got any custum flat twisted stuff


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nope sorry


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

got any more custum stuff


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no not as of right now


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 02:13 PM~5446263
> *ok a 4 sets of teh pegs are gone and 2 set fo the mufflers who else wants some
> *


pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pm u back


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@May 17 2006, 04:51 PM~5446074
> *I want 2 sets D, holla @ me bro!!!
> *


Payment sent!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 homie i will send them out after the payment clears


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

pm homie


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 06:14 PM~5446500
> *str8 homie i will send them out after the payment clears
> *


U know I aint got no problem with that homie, u always come through!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i got u


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well here you guys go again twisted/w bird cage and spears $63+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can get them in gold too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the gold ones


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

140 spoke fan wheels 7x2x10 $100+ship


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey D did u get my pm?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i will get them prices later today


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i wish i could send you that fuckin money ... but my boy is playin games.. And im no longer unemployed so if worse comes to worse Ill save up again ... you still have the list I sent you? if so can you pm it back to me? thanks man :biggrin: BTW nice custom shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 17 2006, 06:16 PM~5447473
> *140 spoke fan wheels 7x2x10 $100+ship
> 
> 
> ...


Can you still make me some for a non schwinn trike kit with red nipples 20 inch???? :uh: pm me if u can thanks DLK is #1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah homie sorry


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

do u have a sq twisted continatal kit


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

I need a gold head set....shipped to 40004


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

$15


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

DAM I WANT SOME OF THSE PARTS BUT I AINT GOT NO MONEY RIGHT NOW :banghead: I MIGHT HIT UP LATER FOR PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u know where i am homie


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I want:
2 mirrors with RED reflectors.
Plain seatpost.
Plain 6" crank
plain solid sprocket
plain flat extended down crown.
Plain chainguard.

Gimme the players price.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

give me a call homie


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 18 2006, 05:58 PM~5454220
> *give me a call homie
> *



Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit foo...whatchu think this is...a god damn telethon? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

come on sur-work alot lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Christ allmighty.....RING.


You need a damn 2-way. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WTF do u not know about


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@May 19 2006, 04:37 PM~5459814
> *:dunno:
> *


your just trying to get your post up more thats why you post stupid shit like that huh


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

fucking whore lol


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

YEA THAT AND PEOPLE REACTION TO A RANDOM :dunno: ARE KINDA FUNNY SOMETIMES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

got a deal for you guys 20" 68 spokes gold wheels $90+ship need to sell fast


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

IF THEY WERE 144 SPOKE I MIGHT BUY THEM



































































































































































































































































































































































:dunno:



























































































































































































































































:dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

store whoring in the topic


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 19 2006, 09:40 PM~5460783
> *store whoring in the topic
> *


lol he cant leave your store and what happened with me homie :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

IM NOT WHORING THAT ONLY COUNTS AS ONE POST









































































































































































































































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

stop that shit


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Man cut that shit out, it is really aggarvating when someone is trying to read the current post; you r fucking up clown'n topic.........chill out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i hate when you have to go half way down the page to see the end of his post fucking kids


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 20 2006, 09:03 AM~5462600
> *i hate when you have to go half way down the page to see the end of his post fucking kids
> *


you know dem dam kids will play when they r left home alone


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

very true but i know alot of men that do it to lol


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

OK ILL STOP AND YEA ITS NOT JUST KIDS THAT DO THAT IVE SEEN GUYS PUT SOMTHIN LIKE THATS A GAY ASS BIKE OR SOMTHIN AND THEN AT THE BOTTTOM THEY PUT J/K :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i know some people need to grow the fuck up act there age not there IQ lol


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

LOL MY AGE IS MY IQ :biggrin: IM 13 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok everyone there is a DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ opening up in Phoenix,AZ it right beside STREET LIFE CUSTOMS It will be opening next month some time so if you AZ guy's need anything just give you will have a spot and yes the prices will be lower than the rest out there just one more thang to make DLK #1 so stay tuned to find out more for info of opening date and number :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh yea if you guys need anything the person to talk to from that store is JEN IN PHX on here


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: good work D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is not my business it is jen's shop with DLK parst and name


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

DLK kicking ass and taking manes! :tongue:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea DLK is going to try and give build a bike a run for her money lol i hink DLK will win DLK prices will be lower than build a bikes out there and you can get all your hydraulic need in the same store :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up?? Just want to say THANKS to Big D (STR8CLOWN"N)!! I'm very excited about DLK coming to Phoenix and can't wait to get my keys to the new shop today!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am so proud to be have of this


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Please let me know your address so i can check you out the shop Jen! By the way how is todd doing?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is right beside street life 

STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS 
4020 NW GRAND AVE #19
PHOENIX, AZ. 85019


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

jen's DLK will be #1 in AZ just like street life kings of the streets


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 25 2006, 12:52 PM~5495132
> *it is right beside street life
> 
> STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS
> ...


The Suite # is 16 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I JUST GOT THE KEYS TO THE NEW SHOP!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Good luck Jen if you need anything just ask.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie in the AZ the west coast DLK wil be carrying face parts on hand starting around july she will have forks,handle bars,sissy bars on had to sell and to look at our work and we will be launching a whole line of DLK line of custom parts so it is going to be a big store


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

In the future- DLK in Dblock Jersey .... mad kids are gonna get their bikes stolen :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

DLK will be from coast to coast and street life hydraulics we both will take this shit over oh yea fuck these people trying to get rich off your lifestyle i live breath and sleep lowriding


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

hey whats up jen its red fury just want to say congrats on new shop low madness bc will be there to check out the new shop


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes i just got off teh phoen with jen her and teh street life crew was in vagas when teh shoting happen thats soem fucked up shit


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

what happen


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

some youngsta open fire and kill alot iof people


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

D4M 4REALZ? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yep here is the topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=264320


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

what date is the shop opening at any time soon right


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

she is trying for mid june


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

cool can wait


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ will be at the southern showdown in Louisville,KY in july 15-16TH so look for me and come check out the parts and prices


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up guy this is my new topic top show off stuff i have for sell and stuff 
shirts are $15shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

back of da shirt


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

chrome spears $25shipped









spear mufflers $35shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh and a free shirt with a order over $200


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

YOU GOT MORE PICS OF CUSTOM PARTS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

make offers need cleaned up and plated


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM LIKIN THOSE MUFFLERS!THEY LOOK GOOD!PLUS THEY WOULD MATCH WITH MY FORKS.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

then buy a pair lol


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

hey how much for sterring wheel or handle bars as is


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM NOT SURE IF THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD KUZ I HAVE THE SISSY BAR THAT CUMS DOWN AND LOOKS LIKE MUFFLERS...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

read homie make offer


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

but im not good at making offers how much u want 4 them


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

1st bid....50 on the handle bars..........lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

do i here 1.00 lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like them spears might get sum


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Looking Good Big D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea getting ready for teh louisville show and hooking up LIL DLK #1 coast to coast


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ill give 40 for both


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

twisted handle barw/ bird cage and spears $75 shipped


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 28 2006, 07:14 PM~5684929
> *hell yea getting ready for teh louisville show and hooking up LIL DLK #1 coast to coast
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM!I WANT THEM BARS PERO ALL I GOT ON ME IS $40


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 28 2006, 07:21 PM~5684965
> *DAM!I WANT THEM BARS PERO ALL I GOT ON ME IS $40
> *


Go mow some more grass and sell some lemonaid :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 28 2006, 05:24 PM~5684988
> *Go mow some more grass and sell some lemonaid  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok hey is a offer for litim time only 

2 pair of the spear pega
a piar of the spear mufflers
and the handle bars for $150shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn they are ging to nick-name me chopper if i keep going at this rate lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here i go again 
sq twisted handle bars $55shipped


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 28 2006, 04:51 PM~5684854
> *make offers need cleaned up and plated
> *


50 for both


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

plus shipping


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 28 2006, 05:51 PM~5684854
> *make offers need cleaned up and plated
> 
> 
> ...


pending sale.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pm's returned


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY CLEANED UP?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 28 2006, 05:19 PM~5684957
> *twisted handle barw/ bird cage and spears $75 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED WITH TWISTED NECK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

with this twisted neck $115shipped


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Homie when i gett all my money gatherd up expect a fat order! :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie i will hook you up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol Yup koo and thanks

I Got Over $500 of stuff i need from u i'll hit u up later on


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i will help you any way i can homie but i loved your old bike i sent you a pm


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

pm sent back :cheesy:

thanks homie and if any of my lil nephews or any body needs shit for there bike i'll tell them where 2 go :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homie


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 29 2006, 11:06 AM~5688767
> *with this twisted neck $115shipped
> 
> 
> ...


isit double and if so how much


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

$45shipped


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

how much for some of these but look at how the bottom part of the forks s welded to the top part


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i sell that fork no it is not welded to the fork it is just down it looks like it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 29 2006, 10:37 AM~5689009
> *
> 
> 
> ...



2 me thas tight how its welded like that now u can put another twisted upper bar then u'll be twisted out!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

no homie it is welded and how much


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will get back to you and am on the phone with my parts people


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 29 2006, 10:40 AM~5689035
> *no homie it is welded and how much
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i just got off teh phone with F-n-R and they said it was NOT welded it looks like it but it is not and this is teh pic on there site


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

there might be one that is welded but I do not sell it


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

yea there is but if u dont sell it its ok


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

try megalowrider


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

twisted moom handle bars $60 shipped


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

do yall have any custom rims


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

wut about color rims???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah we are stiil ing the making of carrying colored rims


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 29 2006, 02:51 PM~5690454
> *nah we are stiil ing the making of carrying colored rims
> *



Thats very good 2 know!!!!!! :cheesy:

cuz id hate 2 have 2 take apart of rims apart take them 2 the powdercoat people or anodize then wait on them and then take them 2 a bike shop 2 be trued

i rather just send money in the mail and wait for my package :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i have a coupel palce around here that i am trying to a lower price on some wheels i am doing a set of 144's right now he has never done a set of bike wheels so he is going to see how much it cost to do it and i have a guy taht can tru a rim hey so that is not a big deal but i should be doing the rims by AUG 1st hope


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would like to thank everyone that is buys the shirt that really back me in what i do it helps to know taht i am not doing this shit for nothing


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Are Trike Fenders bigger then Normal Fenders ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

alright coo :biggrin:

would we beable 2 special order colors or are u gonna have a limited amount of colors


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will have tons of colors from kandy's to plains to flake


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 29 2006, 03:09 PM~5690636
> *i will have tons of colors from kandy's to plains to flake
> *



damn thats hella koo

doin it big up in down lowz 

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea it just takes a little time to get everything done i am the only one that runs DLK here and jen runs the other one


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 29 2006, 04:09 PM~5690636
> *i will have tons of colors from kandy's to plains to flake
> *


when will u have the kolors by


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am going to have him make me a list of kolors he has try to get them by monday


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 29 2006, 05:49 PM~5691187
> *i am going to have him make me a list of kolors he has try to get them by monday
> *


pm me wit the kolors he has so i can get at u if i want them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thats is a sure can homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey homie i know most of you guys will not watch but for the ones that do ROLL'N VOL 4 is coming out tomorrow $20shipped i will hook up and make a deal for everyone that buy a dvd if you buy teh DVD i will throw in a shirt for only $13 more


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

all pm's returned


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up for all my LIL homies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies wuz up well i am making a big ass order is there anything anybody needs get at me today and i can make you a deal on it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

got any spear pedals that turn


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your gona start to sell kandys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy+Jul 2 2006, 11:02 AM~5702910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah we have not got a good price yet


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wel everyone have a happy 4th of july tomorrow DLK is closed for the week i will reply to a couple e-mails but it is all good himes DLK #1


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO HOMIE S4ME 2 U! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 3 2006, 02:48 PM~5709356
> *wel everyone have a happy 4th of july tomorrow DLK is closed for the week i will reply to a couple e-mails but it is all good himes DLK #1
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey homies wuz up if anyone needs anything just pm me or ask here :biggrin: 
i will be having a flyer coming out in a couple weeks after the midwest madness show :biggrin: so lets keep this topic at the top homies


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U GOT CAR PARTS TO?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i need some square twist handle bars get at me with the prices for that and a green seat.....(my handle bars broke:angry: )


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

u never got back to me about that kit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Jul 31 2006, 04:53 PM~5876719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the kit is $155 shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and look out for DOWN LOW ENTERTAINMENT we are going to be putting out a new line of dvd around teh first of the year it will have bikes on it and the owners talking about the bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and i am still looking for clubs/ people to sponsor lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW MUCH 4 A GOOSENECK AND A SISSY BAR?SHIPPED


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

stock or twisted?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 04:28 PM~5876968
> *stock or twisted?
> *


UM STOCK GOOSE NECK CUZ MY TWISTED GOOSENECK FUCKIN BROKE YE$TERDAY WEN I WAZ RIDIN MY BIKE :angry: ....N U GOT PICS OF DIFFERENT SISSY BARS?


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

damn...another topic... :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crimefam_@Jul 31 2006, 05:55 PM~5877189
> *damn...another topic... :uh:
> *


step off hater :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 31 2006, 05:48 PM~5877130
> *UM STOCK GOOSE NECK CUZ MY TWISTED GOOSENECK FUCKIN BROKE YE$TERDAY WEN I WAZ RIDIN MY BIKE :angry: ....N U GOT PICS OF DIFFERENT SISSY BARS?
> *


damn that sucked ok the stock goose neck is $6.50+ship :biggrin: and just got to master and tell me what one you want oion the sissy bar


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have deal for today only 
bird cage pedals $30 shipped 

twisted grips $28.50 shipped


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK HOMIE IS THE GOLD SISSY BAR ON UR SITE STORE BOUGHT GOLD OR RE-PLATED


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

gold tone aka store bought


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 05:16 PM~5877390
> *gold tone aka store bought
> *


OK HOMIE WELL LET ME C WAT I CAN DO N ILL GET BACK 2 U.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie u know where i am


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 05:26 PM~5877494
> *ok homie u know where i am
> *


4$HO BRO ITL B IN THE NEXT THREE DAYS OR SO CUZ I GOTTA SEND MY MONEY ORDER OUT 4 TRIPPLE GOLD RIMS TODAY OR TOMORRO....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool homie


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 05:39 PM~5877547
> *cool homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies i would like to take this time to welcome all of the new club and people to DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ family and i mean this from the bottom of my heart i thank everyone that reps DLK and helps me out you guys know who you are THANKS ALOT again i could not do it with out all you guys


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

damn it are we all going to sit around and look at each others names or what lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 05:54 PM~5877606
> *wuz up homies i would like to take this time to welcome all of the new club and people to DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ family and i mean this from the bottom of my heart i thank everyone that reps DLK and helps me out you guys know who you are THANKS ALOT again i could not do it with out all you guys
> *


4$HO BRO ITS THE LEAST I CAN DO!EVEN THO I HAVENT BOUGHT ANY THING YET, BUT THAT GONNA CHANGE BUT YE4 WIL ALL UR GOOD DEALS AND GREAT PRICES ILL SURELY B BACK 4 MORE!PLUS UR GOOD PEEPZ!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i have had so much help from alot people on lil


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 06:33 PM~5877878
> *yea i have had so much help from alot people on lil
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i been on this site for over 4 years and have over 11'000 post so i am here to stay lol i am here for all the LIL homies and not ri them off


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0  I JUZ NOTICED THAT!


----------



## Rhewdude (Nov 26, 2005)

YO D how many pereg you got for this weekend show


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey you got any raw 26 " frames ? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rhewdude_@Jul 31 2006, 07:43 PM~5877950
> *YO D how many pereg you got for this weekend show
> *


we did not do pre-reg r u still coming


----------



## Rhewdude (Nov 26, 2005)

im wating to see how thing go


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LALOVE U SELLIN ANYTHANG?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 31 2006, 05:47 PM~5877978
> *LALOVE U SELLIN ANYTHANG?
> *


no sorry homie but ill hit you up when i have some nice stuff i want to get rid of


----------



## Rhewdude (Nov 26, 2005)

you should have been in hopkinsville this pass wekend it was cool as hell


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah i am getting ready for this big ass show this weekend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 07:44 PM~5877957
> *hey you got any raw 26 " frames ?  :biggrin:
> *


yes i can homie :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 06:48 PM~5877985
> *no sorry homie but ill hit you up when i have some nice stuff i want to get rid of
> *


ALRIGHT BRO IM ALWAYS HERE!I COULD GET ANY PARTS UR GETTIN RID OF CUZ IM TRYIN TO BUILD ANOTHER BIKE AND ILL HIT DARREN UP 2.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 05:44 PM~5877957
> *hey you got any raw 26 " frames ?  :biggrin:
> *


so no ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will have a bunch of used stuff for sale tomorrow or wedsday


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

look up homie i said yes


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 06:54 PM~5878036
> *i will have a bunch of used stuff for sale tomorrow or wedsday
> *


LIKE?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

cool i didnt see it pm a price and with shipping to 92543 thanks homie


----------



## Rhewdude (Nov 26, 2005)

how many class you going to have for the bikes.and or you going to have a 24,26 class and a chopper class


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

double sq twisted pedals ,twisted mirrors (blue) i will have to look


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rhewdude_@Jul 31 2006, 07:56 PM~5878062
> *how many class you going to have for the bikes.and or you going to have a 24,26 class and a chopper class
> *


Lowrider Bike: *Sponsor - Down Low Kustoms

16" 1st only
20" 1st 2nd (street,mild,semi,radical)
26" 1st 2nd
trike 1st 2nd
chopper 1st
$50.00 Best show

cost $10 to enter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 07:56 PM~5878054
> *cool i didnt see it pm a price and with shipping to 92543 thanks homie
> *


you have a pm


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 06:57 PM~5878067
> *double sq twisted pedals ,twisted mirrors (blue) i will have to look
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will have a list tomorrow for all the used parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have a chrome frame 20" used for $25 plus ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how homie's i think i am going to run daliy sale on some things to hook all my LIL guys what you think just let me know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here you guys go 26" twisted spoke wheels $220+ship


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

still got the used parts??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i will post pics of them tonight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 1 2006, 01:44 PM~5882378
> *still got the used parts??
> *


hey your bars are on the way homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i know ....but im interested in the mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what u give me for them lol


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i dont know man. how much u want for them .. ?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

did you get my pm about the 16" rims?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no i did not what you need homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

still got the mirrors?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea make me offer


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

the reflector can b changed on mirrors rite


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

12 shiped?  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

make it $15 and u have a deal


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u know how i roll hooking up LIL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jul 31 2006, 06:08 PM~5877293
> *i have deal for today only
> bird cage pedals $30 shipped
> 
> ...


i still have thses up for sale homies


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 2 2006, 02:47 PM~5889187
> *make it $15 and u have a deal
> *


im thinking about it .........but u got any green ones?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 2 2006, 06:21 PM~5891683
> *im thinking about it .........but u got any green ones?
> *


ITS THREE DOLLARS MORE BRO.....JUZ GET EM.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its for two rite? and they in good condition right? and is it easy to change the reflectors in a mirror??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea they was just on my show bike rea you can change


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 2 2006, 10:08 PM~5891966
> *yea they was just on my show bike rea you can change
> *


all righ kool ill send u the $15 right now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i will ship out asap


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ANOTHER GOOD DEAL DONE....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 2 2006, 08:14 PM~5892386
> *hell yea homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CAN YOU GET A 20" GIRLS FRAME?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 2 2006, 09:28 AM~5888607
> *no i did not what you need homie
> *


i thinkhe wanted to get some 16" fan rims but not sure just pm to make sure


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie sure will


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well homies i am leaveing out tomorrow and i will be gone till monday but i will try and get online at the motel and post pics of the show to all the ones coming stop by the booth and say hi


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

ttt..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey darin i got a little list for you i need this asap so if you canhook me up i need a total price with shipping :biggrin: 

26 " 144 rims 
white wall tires tow of them code is 38783
a regular head light 
26 " bent forks 
the big moon handle bars 
both topand bottom cup sets 
crusier seat a nice cushie seat 
regular black grips


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i will get your price tonight homie


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey st8 did u ever get my pm about a complete bike i never got a reply


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey did you get me the price yet :biggrin: how long will it take for them to get on my front door :biggrin: after payment :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

let me know homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey all DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ sponsored bikes and club get at me i have something in the maiking and need your all help


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what you guys need holla at me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo have it all from bike parts to hydraulics to wire wheels we are doing the damn thang #1 in the midwest


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 24 2006, 01:07 PM~6029077
> *what you guys need holla at me
> *


Cutty needs a girl :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol i do not think i can help him on that one lol


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 23 2006, 08:13 PM~6029137
> *Cutty needs a girl  :biggrin:
> *


i got you cover cutty. i got girls all around the bay.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Aug 23 2006, 11:09 PM~6030779
> *i got you cover cutty.  i got girls all around the bay.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn down low even hooking nugga up with girls i told you TEAM DLK got the hook up lmfao


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie i been trying to get this hydraulic and air ride shit on lock and wire wheels trying to get the best deals to pass on to all my homies TEAM DLK #!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HELL YEA! :0


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

U GOT ANY MORE BLUE TWISTED MIRRORS FOR $15?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i can do that homie


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

ustill need some bikes painted?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will in a month or so


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 06:12 AM~6031492
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS YOUR FLAVOR THIS WEEK CUTTY? U LOOKING FOR SOME ROAST BEAF, OR SOME PINK LEMONADE :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Aug 24 2006, 09:54 PM~6037626
> *WHATS YOUR FLAVOR THIS WEEK CUTTY? U LOOKING FOR SOME ROAST BEAF, OR SOME PINK LEMONADE  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

CAN I GET BOTH?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that what i am say why have to pick lol


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

I PERFER THE PINK LEMONADE. SWEAT 'N' SHAVED :tongue:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 24 2006, 09:25 PM~6037908
> *that what i am say why have to pick lol
> *


LOL!4REALZ THO! :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Aug 24 2006, 08:54 PM~6037626
> *WHATS YOUR FLAVOR THIS WEEK CUTTY? U LOOKING FOR SOME ROAST BEAF, OR SOME PINK LEMONADE  :biggrin:
> *


ILL TAKE THE PINK TACO PLEASE


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 24 2006, 10:39 PM~6038551
> *ILL TAKE THE PINK TACO PLEASE
> *


IM HITTING THAT SH!T TOMMOROW, YOU WANT MY SLOPPY SECONDS. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2006, 08:39 AM~6038551
> *ILL TAKE THE PINK TACO PLEASE
> *


http://www.pinktaco.com

Look for Fantasy bike on display in the Scottsdale Restaurant :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I would pay $30 for one of those carne asadas I never had one but damn it sounds good The best we can get for Mexican food is Don Pablos :angry: ..........I wonder if you can over night those :happysad:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck that i drive two hours for pinkys or fucken KING TACO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

make offer


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill get the ball rollen 75.00 shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what one ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

both :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2006, 01:40 PM~6053225
> *both :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2006, 01:40 PM~6053225
> *both :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey but it is a start


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

AY D I STILL NEED A SHIPPED PRICE ON A 22.2 mm HEADSET ::biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

just te head set $3.00


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 12:20 PM~6053425
> *just te head set $3.00
> *


$3 SHIPPED OR PLUS SHIPPING?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that how much shipping is i pmed your boy all the prices


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 12:24 PM~6053447
> *that how much shipping is i pmed your boy all the prices
> *


MY BROTHER? HE SAID HE PM'D U HE WENT TO MEETING WITH HIS C.C. AND THEY TOLD HIM THEY WANT HIM PUTTIN THE MONEY IN HIS CAR INSTEAD  ........HOW MUCH IS SHIPPED PRICE FOR A HEADSET?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

$12.00shipped


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 12:32 PM~6053486
> *$12.00shipped
> *


ILL SEND U A MONEY ORDER TOMMOROW PM ME THE ADDRESS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

your brother has it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 27 2006, 03:17 PM~6053410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey but it is a start
> *


good deal que no? :dunno:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

This is stupid, my topic for my fenders get movedto the for sale section, but this doesnt, if he was still sponsering the forum it would be ok, but he isnt...

Why move my shit and not his


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

> *This is stupid, my topic for my fenders get movedto the for sale section, but this doesnt, if he was still sponsering the forum it would be ok, but he isnt...
> 
> Why move my shit and not his*


George Lopez says...."why you crying cabron"


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ IN AZ HOOKED ME UP :biggrin: 
























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea DLK hooks up everyone from west coast to the midwest lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok i will be putting a couple thang up on sale to blow them out of stock my room for other stuff lol

TRIPLE TWISTED DOWN CROWN $25 SHIPPED 

SQ TWISTED 20" FORKS $43+SHIP

MOR TO COME TONIGHT GET THEM FAST WHEN THEY ARE GONE THEY ARE GONE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 206_RIDER (Sep 13, 2006)

AY DID U GET MY PM?? I SENT IT 2 DAYS AGO :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nope


----------



## 206_RIDER (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 17 2006, 09:53 AM~6190630
> *nope
> *


MY CUZINS LOOKIN FOR A COMPLETE BIKE HE ONLY HAS $150 CAN U DO SOMTHIN WITH THAT :dunno: 


BTW I GOT MY PARTS TOO THANKS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok cool nah i do not have nothing that cheap homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats the cheapest set of 26" rims? Other then 36 spoke rims and the regular 72 spoke? I would like a 72 spoke fan rim if you have them.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can get 140 fans cheaper than 72


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 18 2006, 03:08 AM~6195186
> *i can get 140 fans cheaper than 72
> *


send me a pm with a pic of what you can get and a price homie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

110+shipping i will post pic in a min


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 18 2006, 12:05 PM~6197509
> *110+shipping i will post pic in a min
> *


Is that with tires or just the rims? What kind of deal you got on 26" tires? What kind of tread do you have?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will have to check homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie here we go we are open to do the face parst AGAIN lol here is what we are doing right now

DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ/RRWAYNE 

*DEPENDS ON THE DESGIN
SPROCKETS FROM $50
FORKS FROM $90
SISSY BARS FROM $100
STEERING WHEELS FROM $75
HANDLE BARS FROM $85

COMING SOON...... 
(ENGRAVED PARTS,FRAMES,TWISTED PARTS *KUSTOM*,PEDALS,SEATS AMD ALOT MORE TO COME)

PM ME WITH A DESIGN AND FOR PRICES OR HIT ME UP 812-402-4362(*WE WILL NOT BE BEAT*)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WORK WE HAVE DONE JUST A COUPLE PICS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

PM'S RETURNED HOMIES JUST GET AT ME IF YOU ARE TIRED OF THE SAME OL PARTS HIT ME UP WE CAN DO SOMETHING FOR YOU AND AT A GOOD ASS PRICES


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

looks nice uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

to bad big time aint doing anymore work man i like some of his stuff! especialy death dealers forks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn d pm sent twice!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will egt at you later homie i got you down for one but we are going to be doing work just liek that to homie i have a whole line of froks coming out and handle bars all people have to do is hit us up and week can make it happen


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pmes returned


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

not pm in my in box!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes u do lol


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you quick !


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 9 2006, 07:05 PM~6538286
> *WORK WE HAVE DONE JUST A COUPLE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


its 90$us for a fork like that?? :O


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah them are just some parts i have done i will never don a part like that but i have a couple wea re going to make with LUX in them lol


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 11 2006, 10:45 AM~6547229
> *nah them are just some parts i have done i will never don a part like that but i have a couple wea re going to make with LUX in them lol
> *


pic? i want a fork with lux in them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u got a pm homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I would like welcome *RO-BC* to team DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ he will be saleing parts & making custom parts for DLK frome fenders to frames here is some of his work below and more to come *welcome homie*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIE


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ANOTHER FRAME IVE DONE ALSO 4 SALE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice homie so if anyone needs anything done just hit me upa nd i will have it done 

fenders from $75 depends on the design


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

by the end of the year we will have a whole line of custom parts for sale and we will doing custom order we have alot instore for you guys and i would like to thank all of TEAM DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ we will be doing big thansg fo-sure


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homie just trying to bring everyone custom stuff and at a hook up lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea and it helps when you do not need money lol so if i amke money fine as long as the movement grows lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pm's returned


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your dlk web site link dont work.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie when it first comes up it will be white click it then it will go to the site lol


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

PM are now cleared, :biggrin: sorry guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

OK HOMIE THIS IS TEH DEAL IF YOU ALL NEED SOEMTHING JUST IT ME UP ON PM OR IN HERE I WILL NOT BE IN THE BIKE FORUM THAT MUCH ANY MORE SO HIT ME UP SO U WILL NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ MAKING NO MORE TOPICS CAUSE I AM OUT!!!!!!


PS. ALL MY SPONSOR BIKES AND HOMIES THATS WORKS FOR ME GIVE ME A CALL I STILL HUSTLEING JUST NOT ON LIL NO MORE IT IS SAD BUT TRUE SORRY AGAIN BUT ONE BUNCH HAS FUCKED THE REST WHEN I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO BACK LIL AND FIRST ONE TO SELL PARST AND GIVE HOOK UP'S BUT HEY WHAT CAN YOU DO 

PEACE OUT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 17 2006, 12:53 PM~6588643
> *lol you have to love haters / damn
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 19 2006, 12:51 AM~5078413
> *well homie i am out of here i am going to go take a nap them back to the grinding stone HOLLA AT YOUR BOY
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell yeah. ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

doing it big


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Truce to my homie D. TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Me and D have squashed the b.s.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hope it works out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

get at me on some twisted rims bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 19 2006, 01:09 PM~6598817
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 18 2006, 01:03 PM~6594839
> *OK HOMIE THIS IS TEH DEAL IF YOU ALL NEED SOEMTHING JUST IT ME UP ON PM OR IN HERE I WILL NOT BE IN THE BIKE FORUM THAT MUCH ANY MORE SO HIT ME UP SO U WILL NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ MAKING NO MORE TOPICS CAUSE I AM OUT!!!!!!
> PS.  ALL MY SPONSOR BIKES AND HOMIES THATS WORKS FOR ME GIVE ME A CALL I STILL HUSTLEING JUST NOT ON LIL NO MORE IT IS SAD BUT TRUE SORRY AGAIN BUT ONE BUNCH HAS FUCKED THE REST WHEN I WAS THE FIRST ONE TO BACK LIL AND FIRST ONE TO SELL PARST AND GIVE HOOK UP'S BUT HEY WHAT CAN YOU DO
> 
> ...


hell yeah tell em D


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Consolidated all the topics damn. They were all cool


----------

